# CPU fan settings in Bios



## steveveg (Sep 7, 2007)

HI
i have just upgraded from a intel celeron D 341 processor to a intel pentium 4 460, i have a packard bell 1307 imedia pc. I have been told i needed to change the settings in bios which ive done, just want to make sure these settings are correct, if i remember rightly so the only setting i changed below was the CPU Target Temperature which was on auto. My CPU temparture idles between 56-59C is this o.k. Thanks, Steve

CPU Configuration 
CPU Internal Thermal Control [Auto] 
Hyper Threading Function [Enabled] 
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [Auto]

Power>Hardware Monitor
CPU Q-Fan Control [Enable] 
CPU Fan Ratio [Auto] 
CPU Target Temperature [60degC] (lowest setting available)


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sounds alright, not great, but it will be safe. Pentium 4 proccessors are notoriously hot and so long as you ar below 70 you should be fine, I would suggest a bit more case cooling though if posible.


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, if you want to overclock or add any new components... YES!! 250W will run you system but if you plug anything else in I would start to worry about stability problems.

I would atleast get a 400W PSU just for future upgrade head room and if the PSU has a large 120mm fam it might help cooling a little  hope this helps


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

steveveg said:


> i have just upgraded from a intel celeron D 341 processor to a intel pentium 4 460


What is a Pentium 4 460?  Do you have the sSpec number for that processor?


----------



## steveveg (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry its a pentium 640 Doh!


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The thermal spec for the P4 640 is 67.7C, therefore 56-59C is too warm for that processor.
Normally the 6xxx series will run in the mid 40°C range in a case with good thermal design.

I strongly suspect that the cooler heatsink contact to the processor heat spreader is the 
problem. The cooler heatsink on socket 775 processors must to be in contact with the 
processor heat spreader under pressure (18-70 f. lb.)

If your processor is a boxed processor that came with the Intel cooler try this;

*These instructions ONLY apply to INTEL coolers that were shipped with pre-applied Thermal Interface Material or Thermal Interface Compound.*

Without removing the cooler take a flat blade screwdriver and turn the locking pins *counterclockwise* to the unlock position. With all the locking pins loose, without lifting up on the cooler assembly *"gently"* turn the cooler assembly left and right a couple of times *(Just a couple of degrees each way).* *Turn the locking pin assemblies until the notch on the locking pins is perpendicular to the heatsink*. Re-align the locking pins with the holes in the motherboard. Push down *HARD* on 2 pins at a time diagonal from each other, until all 4 pins are fully down and locked. After all 4 pins are down and locked push down *HARD* on each pin individually.

After the processor cooler is fully down and locked, boot your machine, and check your temperatures.


----------



## steveveg (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for that win2kpro i've tried that but its made no difference it still hovers around the 52.5c-57c, will there become a problem in the long run with it running idle at this temp all the time. Whilst browsing, gaming, running applications it often goes over 60c but never over 65c. Intel have just replied to my query and said intel processors are made to run at 65c constantly, so its o.k? Thanks, steveveg. p.s here below are my reading using PC Wizard.

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=115607&stc=1&d=1189927096


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The thermal operating specs for the P4 640 is 67.7C. http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL8Q6

While the temperatures you are observing are within specs, I normally see 6xxx processors in a case with good thermal design run at idle in the low to mid 40C range. Since the heatsink to processor contact apparently is tight, you should start looking at the thermal design of the case.

Many times I see people "chase" warm processor temperatures with the processor cooler when part of the actual problem is simply poor case thermal design. Ideally, your intake air volume should be equal to or up to 50% more than the exhaust volume. Also, a case with an airguide normally will provide you with about a 4-6°C decrease in CPU temperature. If your case has provisions for additional intake or exhaust fan mount points I would strongly consider adding an additional fan or fans.

I just completed 2 builds with P4 6xxx processors. The case thermal design is 2-92mm front fans, 1-120mm rear fan, an airvent and a passive airguide (adjusted to approximately 1/4" from the CPU cooler fan). The CPU temp at idle runs 39-40°C at idle.

Also, I don't know just how accurate the voltages displayed in PC Wizard are, but it looks like the +12v voltage reading at 7.30v is significantly out of range. You should verify this voltage with a multimeter, and if it is indeed 7.30v then you should be looking for a new PSU.


----------



## steveveg (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks win2kpro like i said in my original post my psu is 250w, i have been told by plenty of people that if upgrading the processor from celeron to pentium 4 which i have done i should be looking to upgrade my psu from the 250w to a 350w-400w, do you agree and Would this drop my processor tempature? Thanks, Steve


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

That is pretty warm even for a Prescott core cpu. If it were me, I would disable all of the auto fan settings in the bios and run the cpu fan at full rated speed. Now check your temps and see how they are.

In addition you might want to install an exhaust fan in the case to help with removing the hot air from the case.

Yes, you should upgrade the pw supply. Do not get a cheap pw supply. The $25 400W ps cause all types of problems.


----------



## steveveg (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for that crjdriver. Just gone into bios and this is what my setting currently are. Please give advise on what fan settings to disable and what tempartue to set them at.

Bios > Advanced > CPU Configuration

MICROMODE UPDATION ENABLED
MAX CPUID VALUE LIMIT DISABLED
EXECUTE DISABLE FUNCTION ENABLED	
ENHANCED C1 CONTROL AUTO
CPU INTERNAL THERMAL CONTROL AUTO
HYPER THREADING FUNCTION ENABLED
INTEL ® SPEEDSTEP ™ TECH AUTOMATIC

Bios > Power > Hardware Monitor

CPU TEMARTURE 60c
MOTHERBOARD TEMPARTURE 39c

CPU FAN SPEED 2576RPM
CPU Q-FAN CONTROL ENABLED
CPU AFN RATIO AUTO
CPU TAGET TEMPATURE 60c
CHASSIS FAN SPEED N/A

VCORE VOLTAGE 1.328V
3.3V VOLTAGE 3.248V
5V VOLTAGE 5.145V
12V VOLTAGE 11.83V

Just to let you know this is what information i was given when i changed my CPU over

Start your computer and enter the BIOS by pressing F2 
Use the right arrow key to go to Advanced menu 
Down arrow to CPU Configuration and enter, this screen will show you your new processor details 
Down arrow to change the following, if not already. 
CPU Internal Thermal Control [Auto] 
Hyper Threading Function [Enabled] 
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [Auto] 
Press Esc 
Right arrow to Power menu 
Down arrow to Hardware Monitor and enter 
Check the temperature is not rising rapidly (should be around 60-70degC, this is high but only cost the BIOS is not setup correctly) 
CPU Q-Fan Control [Enable] 
CPU Fan Ratio [Auto] 
CPU Target Temperature [60degC] (lowest setting available) 
Press F10 key to save and exit. 
Allow your computer to boot-up 
Your computer is all upgraded.


----------

